# 90x45x45cm - 2011 IAPLC entry #577 - The Unknown Valley



## Stu Worrall

Llyn Peninsula (below) was stripped down this week with much regret but I wanted to have a go of using the black lava rock I picked up from a local quarry a while back.


90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


This is what ive been working on for the last few days.

Lots of prep involved with removing the old plants and shrimps from the old tank and ive currently got the filter running through a big blue bucket next to the tank.

Currently im adding some detail rockwork to the sand to blend the big rocks to the base.  I may start planting tonight but im not entirely sure yet 

At present "The Unknown" as I dont know what to call it!






*Hardscape*: Black Lava Rock
*Co2*: Pressurised via Sera vortex
*Lighting*: ADA Solar 1 - 150w NA Green
*Filtration*: Tetratec EX1200
*Heating*: Hydor 300W External heater
*Substrate*: ADA Nile Sand with ADA Amazonia with the lava.
*Ferts per day*: 
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp
*plants to include* - Ferns, tennelus, hairgrass, fissidens, mosses

Final photo for IAPLC 2011

#577 - The Unknown Valley


The Unknown Valley Stu Worrall - 90x45x45c IAPLC 2011 - #577 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Looking good i really like the rockwork it Reminds me of the beach cliffs. Cant wait to see it planted!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Reminds me of a reef! It's going to look brilliant I'm sure, nothing but slow growers?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Great hardscape. Another mountain scape? They are very popular atm and rightfully so. They are so beautiful if executed well. Tempted to see it planted.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Looking good i really like the rockwork it Reminds me of the beach cliffs. Cant wait to see it planted!





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Great hardscape. Another mountain scape? They are very popular atm and rightfully so. They are so beautiful if executed well. Tempted to see it planted.


thanks both, as krish sys it will hopefully be more of a cliff scape than a mountain due to the plants in putting in


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a reef! It's going to look brilliant I'm sure, nothing but slow growers?


cheers garuf.  just slow growers for now apart from the tennelus. i may add some HC in the craggs when i get hold of some


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Superb hardscape, Stu!

I don't think I've seen black lava used like this before, so kudos for breaking new ground too.    

The new Hygrophila pinnatifida might work well, as it grows attached to decor effectively and provides an interesting colour and texture when compare to the usual ferns and mosses.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers George, the black lava is soemthing Ive wanted to try for a while but I could have done with more. I cleaned the quarry basket out as a landscaper had taken most of their supply 

Good idea with the Hygrophila pinnatifida.  Can you get it to grow low though as most scapes ive seen with it in it tries to get quite vertical?


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Yep thats some great hardscape 

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Good idea with the Hygrophila pinnatifida.  Can you get it to grow low though as most scapes ive seen with it in it tries to get quite vertical?



I have tried this plant Stu, with no success. It would show lots of growth, but just dissolve away. I blame my uber soft water, but maybe you will have more success.

I believe pinching out new growth can keep it low.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Good idea with the Hygrophila pinnatifida.  Can you get it to grow low though as most scapes ive seen with it in it tries to get quite vertical?


Good light, required associated CO2 and other nutrients, and keeping it pruned back should help keep it nice and compact.  I think its unique texture colour will go really well with the rock.

Dave's a good point with very soft water.  I've had success, but my water is hard.  I'm not sure what your water is like?

EI dosing with additional Mg and Ca (GH booster) may be in order.

Good luck mate.  This has the potential to be a real refreshing and stunning 'scape.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Interesting rock work, will see how you work out the planting, it is going to be a challenge, when I first saw it I did think your were moving to marines! lol


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers all 

Ive finally planted up tonight.  Spent aaagggggeeesss wrapping some ada moss stones with  xmas moss, fissidens and some moss i got off tony which I forget what it was :0

The moss stones have been stragegically placed in nooks and crannies and outcrops but it will be a few months before they look good.

Lots of ferns tied with stones have been planted. windolev, i think java and the mini one we got from holland (Greame I owe you some of this as it recovered in  my spare tank   )

Also popped tennelus in the back right corner with a few sprigs dotted around, hairgrass in a few places and my only plant purchase, some anubias ranunculus papulentus from TGM.  I was really impressed with how well its kept in the gel and got loads of small plantlets from it.


crappy merged shot of the planting starting from above (You wont see the bright red lava rock from the front. its there to make height)




Most of the planting done


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Lookd brilliant. I cant wait to sell it filled up?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Lookd brilliant. I cant wait to sell it filled up?


im afraid you cant sell it, its mine!  

It got filled late last night and the filter will be hopefully changed over tonight so pics after its settled


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> some moss i got off tony which I forget what it was :0



IT was Taiwan Moss    Looks great Stu, cant wait to see it filled up 

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some moss i got off tony which I forget what it was :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT was Taiwan Moss    Looks great Stu, cant wait to see it filled up
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

aha! cheers tony


----------



## russchilds

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Looks great!!! Can't wait to see some photos when its filled!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

looks very good Stu,nice to see something with a different stone,the plant list looks interesting but i agree with george,i think the new hygro pinatifida would work well,but your choice mate,
regards john.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

looks really good mate   can't wait to see the updates on it.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

thanks all.  well I got it planted.  Unfortunately while cleaning my filter and the sera co2 reactor the co2 hose nipple snapped off whilst i was doing my best to be very careful so thats now as useful as a chocolate fireguard   Turns out after a bit of internet investigation that its a common fault.

So planted up and back to the glass diffuser for now and the tank is planted with livestock back in it.  I could do with maybe a little more of the small ferns but if all goes to plan these will grow out over several months.  The front near the snad stil needs a bit more detail work so im going to bash a bit more black lava but the big bag of nile sand did me proud with a bit left over   Will post up some more detail shots once the water has cleared a bit more.

unplanted





planted


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

looking nice Stu.

 Are you using the halide?

 How high do you have it mate? 

With such a low plant mass, whats the plan to gain total control over the scape?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> looking nice Stu.
> 
> Are you using the halide?
> 
> How high do you have it mate?
> 
> With such a low plant mass, whats the plan to gain total control over the scape?


cheers mark.  the halide is now quite high on the light stand so have cut the light down a bit, not sure on the distance from the water, will have to measure it.  

What you cant see from the front is that ive got a lot of hairgrass, hydrocotle and tennelus planted at the back.  these will show when they grow a bit higher and fill in some gaps.  There's also loads of moss stones dotted around the scape and tucked into crevices although im not sure if they count as being much plant mass.

Im also thinking or putting in some stems to get a few small bushes going and im up for suggestions as to what stem would look good in this.

along with the above im hoping to spot some ferns popping up for sale in the "sale section" so i can fill it in a bit more


----------



## flygja

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

That's some nice looking rock, and since you got it for free, its great rock! I like the hardscape much although I'm not sure how ferns would look like on a mountainscape. That big rock on the right is a bit distracting to me, it just screams "look at me!!" a little too loudly, considering the focal point should be on the left?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> That's some nice looking rock, and since you got it for free, its great rock! I like the hardscape much although I'm not sure how ferns would look like on a mountainscape. That big rock on the right is a bit distracting to me, it just screams "look at me!!" a little too loudly, considering the focal point should be on the left?


cheers flygja.  Ive wanted to try ferns on a cliff scape for a while so ill just see how it goes once they grow in.  Im living with the right rock for now 

A little update on the tank.  

Its been going quite well. Ive done about 5 water changes since it was started.  Have got some amonia remover rock in the filter (sorry, forgotten what its called!)  The hairgrass and fissidens is growing really well. everything else is plodding on with no signs (fingers crossed) of any algae.  I have got some cool mosses growing that came with the lava rock from outside so time will tell how they do submerged.

Some new pics

top left






Bottom right with graded lava rock





A view up the path. Path needs cleaning!





Left view up the path. Path still needs cleaning..





Front view  (co2 got away from itself tonight so drop checker is a bit too yellow   )


----------



## Garuf

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Still looks like a reef...
I jest, looks great man. I'd say if the fish are fine leave the co2 as it is. it really does look great.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

The ferns are actually looking quite nice at the moment. Overall its looking real good.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers Garuf.  Im going to join reefkeepers anonymous.  "hi im stu. Im a secret reef keeper.  ive been clean for 3 years now..."  

Cheers flygja, I really just need to wait now for them to grow in and buy some more to fil the gaps when I get chance


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Going to be a beauty soon   
Could you get what sort of sand is it and where could i get something similar?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Going to be a beauty soon
> Could you get what sort of sand is it and where could i get something similar?


thanks   Its ADA Nile Sand which I got from TGM


----------



## nry

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Liking this one a lot, rocks work very well and I think the ferns will grow in nicely!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a beauty soon
> Could you get what sort of sand is it and where could i get something similar?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks   Its ADA Nile Sand which I got from TGM
Click to expand...


Ahh, ADA stuff is too expensive for me


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Stue, your a talented chap.

Love the new scape. The lava is really cool. The mix of txtures from all the various mosses, ferns etc will will make this tank look naturally wild. The bright sand will give it a much need bright kick up the backside - which is what it needs due to the dark rock..... very clever  8)

Real nice display. 

Oh, and I will have some of that fern when I next see ya, ive got just the place for it.

Nice work mate


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Stu, Firstly Merry Chrimbo to you and your family!

Lovin the new scape, the height really works well in the 45cm deep tank. Its also good to see something which looks different and this certainly does. Should be sweet once it grows in. Cant wait to see this one evolve and  i second Graemes's comment about the sand really brightens up the scape!

More pics! 

Andy


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Sorry for the lack of updates on this tank.  I think xmas got in the way!  Ive done another trim and water change today, mainly on the hairgrass and tennelus as they are going mad.  I have found that ive got a BBA problem though as its strating to grow on all the lava rocks when I look closely 

Reading on the forum this is due to poor/unstable co2 so ive upped it a bit more and im going to remove an hour from the start time to see if that helps.  Ill probably raise the light another few inches too but will have to find my spanners for that.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Stue, your a talented chap.
> 
> Love the new scape. The lava is really cool. The mix of txtures from all the various mosses, ferns etc will will make this tank look naturally wild. The bright sand will give it a much need bright kick up the backside - which is what it needs due to the dark rock..... very clever  8)
> 
> Real nice display.
> 
> Oh, and I will have some of that fern when I next see ya, ive got just the place for it.
> 
> Nice work mate


Cheers mr G. ive been hoping this will be different from my other tanks, just have to get on top of the algae problem


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Stu, Firstly Merry Chrimbo to you and your family!
> 
> Lovin the new scape, the height really works well in the 45cm deep tank. Its also good to see something which looks different and this certainly does. Should be sweet once it grows in. Cant wait to see this one evolve and  i second Graemes's comment about the sand really brightens up the scape!
> 
> More pics!
> 
> Andy


and a merry one to you too andy  Cheers for the comments.  will try and get soem more pics tonight as its bubble tastic at the moment after the water change


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Great looking 'scape mate.  I'm sure this will evolve into something very special.

Re. BBA if you're not dosing liquid carbon then try that too, if you can't address it with CO2 alone.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers george.  Ive tried painting some on the rocks during todays water change but ive not got much left so best to buy some more so I can dose daily then.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Apologies for the lack of updates.

last update - december sometime....





Small update as its growing in nicely.  Excuse the dirty pipes and algae on the bottom left glass (cant reach it with the scraper!)  The fissidens on the top right rock is just there to speed up the growth so its not permanent

Still need some fish but havent decided which yet.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Looks great Stu  coming along very nice indeed, I bet this is very low maintenance also?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers paulo, yup pretty much weekly water change. Ive scraped the glass once but did have a major outbreak of BBA which ive seen to with easycarbo.  I need to change the glass diffuser for a buyo or something as im not getting the co2 into the tank as easily as I was with the good (but ultimately crap build) sera turbo vortex co2 thingy that broke.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Looking great mate.

The Boyu or Up inline diffusers are very effective, and great value for money.

The general consensus seems to be the Up is superior to the Boyu.

That's one bright yellow drop checker you've got!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers george, ill go for the better one then.  The DC was running faulty when I took that pic.  A clean and a refill with the same BPS got it back to green so not sure what went wrong with it..


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Cool.  Enjoy your new diffuser.  You won't need so much CO2 either.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Hi Stu,when i tried lava stone i couldn,t get anything to grow attached to it,loving the scape and plant choice,

regards,
john.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

cheers john.  the mosses have started to cling on now but I did start them off wrapped in slate or ada moss stones.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Stu

Can i ask what your dosing on this tank?

Andy


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Stu
> 
> Can i ask what your dosing on this tank?
> 
> Andy


yup no probs mate  

daily
10ml of TPN+ one day then 10ml of TPN substitute mix the next
15ml brighty k substitute (The salt scientific name escapes me now, can check later)
10ml easycarbo (to keep the BBA in check)
20 drops of ADA green gain at water change

The TPN substitute is a mix made up of some concentrated stuff from ebay that was linked on here a while back.


----------



## Aeropars

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Very different Stu! How are you getting on with the BBA? Has the liquid carbon made any difference to whats already there? I've just started dosing liquid carbon to try and rid of a pretty big outbreak but no changes in the first week.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

well I kind of cheated as to get rid of it from the rocks I did a large water change to drop the level in the tank.  While the rocks were exposed I squirted on water containing 1ml of EC and 9ml of water. left for 10 mins then re-filled.  All the BBA exposed to this turned purple and was gone in 5 days.  Im now using the EC to try and keep on top of it so it doesnt come back as I suspect my diffuser isnt getting the co2 around the tank properly or I need more flow


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

some small update pictures from down the valley in the tank.  The solitary rummy nose needs some friends 

Excuse the algae on the glass, must have missed it on water change this morning.  The fissidens is grwoing in well and im liking the moss that is weeping over the stone down the valley.  Think its xmas moss but not entirely sure.  Still got some BBA in places


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Looking great Stu, some great detail with the mosses, loving this tank  full shot needed!


----------



## Celestial

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Totally agree with Paulo, a full shot would be much appreciated! This tank is truly inspirational, and extremely original, I love it. Its going great by the looks of it too!


----------



## Bartash

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Again another tank that tanks my breath away, inspirational work 


Carl


----------



## Tom

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Very nice Stu, your moss looks fantastic


----------



## chrisjj

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Very nice!

Have you used anything to keep the substrates seperate, or just the rocks?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

thanks all, will try and get a full tank shot this week 

@ Chrisjj - Its just the lava rock that keeps most of it in although I do get some AS spillage where the shrimps dig it out of the gaps.  Ive also got clay balls behind the rocks to fill in the gaps


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

small update, sorry for my lack of acivity lately but been really busy.

Big trim/water change tonight so took a quick pic on the phone, apologies for the quality.  Its also a bit murky with cleaning the glass so will take a better pic when its clear.


----------



## Dan Walter

*90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

This is awesome Stu. Cracking scape, well done!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Superb, Stu.  Your best 'scape yet, I think.

Will you keep it going much longer, or are you ready for a new creation?

Are you entering this into the IAPLC?


----------



## Tom

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

That is very, very tasty indeed.  I'm really quite jealous! 
Matt


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> That is very, very tasty indeed.  I'm really quite jealous!
> Matt





			
				Tom said:
			
		

>


Cheers Both   


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Superb, Stu. Your best 'scape yet, I think.
> 
> Will you keep it going much longer, or are you ready for a new creation?
> 
> Are you entering this into the IAPLC?


Thanks George.  Ill probably keep it going for a while yet as I love the ferns plus ive just put 36 Rasbora Maculata in which need to grow a bit.  Ive got a Mini-m with everything ready to go apart from lights so will be scaping that when I get all the bits together.

When I do break it down it will be manzi wood this time, probably re-using the ferns from this one 

It will be going in the IAPLC providing no disasters!  Wont be bothering with the American comp this year (forgot the name) due to them not doing the comments anymore which I found really useful.


			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> This is awesome Stu. Cracking scape, well done!



Thanks Dan


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks George.  Ill probably keep it going for a while yet as I love the ferns plus ive just put 36 Rasbora Maculata in which need to grow a bit.  Ive got a Mini-m with everything ready to go apart from lights so will be scaping that when I get all the bits together.
> 
> When I do break it down it will be manzi wood this time, probably re-using the ferns from this one
> 
> It will be going in the IAPLC providing no disasters!  Wont be bothering with the American comp this year (forgot the name) due to them not doing the comments anymore which I found really useful.


Good stuff mate.  It's a crackin' 'scape and deserves to do well in any comp.  

I also need to try a 'scape with Manzi - it's definitely the hardscape of the here and now.  I was really impressed with the pieces Dan and I used in Germany.

It is a shame the AGA judges didn't leave much feedback last year.  Hopefully things will improve this year.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Awesome Stu!  The cloudyness of the water makes it look like a tropical mountain range with the mist rolling in


----------



## BigTom

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Once again I'm amazed by how a scape I didn't like the look of at the start has turned out really, really beautiful. Good stuff.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Good stuff mate.  It's a crackin' 'scape and deserves to do well in any comp.
> 
> I also need to try a 'scape with Manzi - it's definitely the hardscape of the here and now.  I was really impressed with the pieces Dan and I used in Germany.
> It is a shame the AGA judges didn't leave much feedback last year.  Hopefully things will improve this year.



Cheers George.  Ill see how it goes in the comp, im not holding out any hopes but it would be nice to get higher than I did last year in the 500's.  Yeah I was disapointed with complete lack of comments in the AGA comp.  I might email the organisers to see if theyre going to include it this year.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesome Stu! The cloudyness of the water makes it look like a tropical mountain range with the mist rolling in


Thanks steve, if theres any good excuse for having cloudy water then mist on a mountain range must be it 



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Once again I'm amazed by how a scape I didn't like the look of at the start has turned out really, really beautiful. Good stuff.


Cheers Tom.  It did look pretty sparse in the beginning but I knoew the ferns and fissidens would take over.  if anything there is too much fissidens in there now.

Also before the trim the hairgrass and hyrocoytle in the back were reaching the surface like stems


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

a few more tonight.  Its looking abit shabby in a few areas so will need a detailed trim before any comp photos are done.  ive also noticed the grass at the back is looking a bit square after yesterdays trim so will need to grow a slope back into it.

creeping HC






Full tank.  Im going to try it with a black background when I find some pegs for holding the board on (thanks to Mark for that idea  )





Down the valley.  Some shrimplets in the sand at the front and that Fissidens needs a damn good trim!


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

That is simply stunning.  I take it the HC is growing on an isolated patch of sand?  It looks fantastic creeping over the edge like that!  The rocks are also looking progressively nicer as they green up a bit with algae - they look fantastically natural.  Is it a bit rough in your tank?  i only ask as the young shrimp seem to hang around in gangs...  
Loveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveit
Matt


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Stunning Stu   The colours on the lava rock on the right of the first image are amazing.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> That is simply stunning.  I take it the HC is growing on an isolated patch of sand?  It looks fantastic creeping over the edge like that!  The rocks are also looking progressively nicer as they green up a bit with algae - they look fantastically natural.  Is it a bit rough in your tank?  i only ask as the young shrimp seem to hang around in gangs...
> Loveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveitloveit
> Matt


Cheers Matt   

Yup the HC is growing where it wants at the moment.  I got a pot from TGM and ripped a few chunks off and stuffed it in a few cracks and in that one spot of sand.  Its grown really slowly as its juts getting ferts from the water column but it looks quite natural.  When Ive given it the odd trim ive let the HC blow around the tank a bit and if it grabs onto somewhere and grows then all the better for random planting!  Ive still got some BBA low down where I cant paint the easycarbo on as I dont want to drop too much water out of the tank at water change time. BBA seems to love lava rock


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Stunning Stu   The colours on the lava rock on the right of the first image are amazing.


Cheers steve.  Theres actually a little cheat on that rock.  Where the red is most prominent there was a fissidens rock that I moved so its not have any algae grwoth due to lack of light


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Stu.......this is simply stunning! I absolutely love this scape, very different and very nice! The Plants are looking superb, that creeping HC is ace! Great stuff keep up the good work, I think this tank is a right inspiration.


----------



## Antoni

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Very nice layout! I like the idea and the different approach you have!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Stu.......this is simply stunning! I absolutely love this scape, very different and very nice! The Plants are looking superb, that creeping HC is ace! Great stuff keep up the good work, I think this tank is a right inspiration.


cheers Ben x 2   I'd hoped to do something different when I started it although I did have more of a cliff in mind but it turned into a hill and a half 

Must get around to ordering that canvas off you too.  Ive been spending on sample albums recently so will be getting frame and canvas samples to show people soon   



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Very nice layout! I like the idea and the different approach you have!



Thanks Antoni


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Quality stu. 

I didnt picture the scape' like this, so hats off to ya mate!


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Must get around to ordering that canvas off you too. Ive been spending on sample albums recently so will be getting frame and canvas samples to show people soon



No worries Stu, will keep an eye open for your order.......


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> a few more tonight.  Its looking abit shabby in a few areas so will need a detailed trim before any comp photos are done.  ive also noticed the grass at the back is looking a bit square after yesterdays trim so will need to grow a slope back into it.
> 
> creeping HC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full tank.  Im going to try it with a black background when I find some pegs for holding the board on (thanks to Mark for that idea  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down the valley.  Some shrimplets in the sand at the front and that Fissidens needs a damn good trim!



I love this setup very much Stu,it reminds me of one of Amano,s but i cant find it yet in his book,but i will keep looking,

stunning work and great foresight in seeing what you were aiming for before it,s mature,

john.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> I love this setup very much Stu,it reminds me of one of Amano,s but i cant find it yet in his book,but i will keep looking,
> 
> stunning work and great foresight in seeing what you were aiming for before it,s mature,
> 
> john.


 thanks john, very nice of you to say and I'd be interested to see it if you find it



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Quality stu.
> 
> I didnt picture the scape' like this, so hats off to ya mate!


Cheers Mark. im surprised with the amount of fissidens and ferns.

I thought Id update the pictures to show a timeline of how its developed over the last few months

Hardscape test





First planting 













Now


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

One of the best I have ever seen, stunning.


----------



## flygja

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Truly stunning. That main rock on the left thats pointing to the right ain't such a  distraction anymore with the ferns partially obscuring it.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

The first shot of just the hardscape could almost be a marine tank!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Coming along nicely Stu, could not see this turning out the way it did, really impressive stuff and vision, congrats


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

After being inspired by Mark E with some of his recent shots I thought Id try some super wide pictures so popped the 10-20mm onto the camera.  Most of these below were taken at 14mm and I think that will be my focal length for the final comp picture when I take it in the middle of May

Some were lit with the solar1 and others with added flash on a cable and pointed into the top of the tank


90x45x45cm Optiwhite tank - Lava Rock Scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Optiwhite tank - Lava Rock Scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Optiwhite tank - Lava Rock Scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Optiwhite tank - Lava Rock Scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Optiwhite tank - Lava Rock Scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm Optiwhite tank - Lava Rock Scape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*






This snap is incredible, would love that as a desktop if you have a higher res one


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

what size is your desktop lewisr?


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

1600x900 mate


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Lewisr said:
			
		

> 1600x900 mate


just sent you a mail


----------



## B7fec

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Great photos Stu.....quality mate. That trailing HC is brilliant! I said it once and I'll say it again this tank does it for me! Love it!


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

great pics of a fantastic tank! Is there any particular knack to getting the HC to trail like that, or do you just let it do its own thing! Cheers, Matt


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Cheers Ben and Bigmatt.  The trailing HC is one of my fav parts of the tank too   It was created when I stuffed a small 1cm plug of HC into a crack in the lava rock.  I think I trimmed it once when it was starting to go vertical but it then changed direction downwards and its not been touched since so its all natural.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Awesome stu!

UWA really work a treat on big tanks. Much more so than smaller ones IME. 

You just need a bit of backlighting now


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Awesome stu!
> 
> UWA really work a treat on big tanks. Much more so than smaller ones IME.
> 
> You just need a bit of backlighting now


Cheers Mark and thanks for the tip.  Off to find that old T8 bulb and starter


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Off to find that old T8 bulb and starter



You might want to go t5 stu. especially with MH.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

ah, right o


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Great shots mate.  All these awesome UWA shots are making me green with envy!

Did you use your 10-22mm on your 5D2, or 30D?  I thought the 10-22 was EF-S.  I'm guessing you have to crop that black edges?

I'm trying to decide which UWA to get myself for my 50D, or wait...  

I'm thinking of going FF next year (I get a nice bonus for doing 6 months in Afghanistan) so might get the 16-35 or 17-40L.  The 17-40 seems great for the price and nearly as nice as the 16-35.

Your thoughts welcome!

Oh, and great 'scape!  IAPLC entry?


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Awesome images Stu,i love pics 5 & 7 for there DOF,(i am into DOF at the moment   )but all the images are really nice,plants look super healthy and its turned into a proper stunner,

great work,
john.


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I think I trimmed it once when it was starting to go vertical but it then changed direction downwards and its not been touched since so its all natural.


 reminds me of an old girlfriend ...


----------



## sanj

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

I prefer the natural look all this trimming is fake, you cant make it look bigger. Its a lie.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great shots mate.  All these awesome UWA shots are making me green with envy!
> 
> Did you use your 10-22mm on your 5D2, or 30D?  I thought the 10-22 was EF-S.  I'm guessing you have to crop that black edges?
> 
> I'm trying to decide which UWA to get myself for my 50D, or wait...
> 
> I'm thinking of going FF next year (I get a nice bonus for doing 6 months in Afghanistan) so might get the 16-35 or 17-40L.  The 17-40 seems great for the price and nearly as nice as the 16-35.
> 
> Your thoughts welcome!
> 
> Oh, and great 'scape!  IAPLC entry?


Cheers George.  I tried out the 10-22mm on the 5d to see how it went.  You only have to pop off the rubber EFS adapter on the back of the lens to get it to work on the 5d with the proviso you dont go below 12mm as the 5d mirror can then slap the lens which breaks the 5d   

It works perfectly at 14mm though but Ill be selling the 10-22mm soon to fund a 16-35L for the weddings.  I would go with the 17-40mm as it gets really good reviews but the extra stops to F2.8 will make all the difference in a dark church

Good news on the full frame next year although it might be 5d3 by then which will no doubt mean and increase in price 



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I trimmed it once when it was starting to go vertical but it then changed direction downwards and its not been touched since so its all natural.
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of an old girlfriend ...
Click to expand...




			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I prefer the natural look all this trimming is fake, you cant make it look bigger. Its a lie.


Snigger 



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Awesome images Stu,i love pics 5 & 7 for there DOF,(i am into DOF at the moment   )but all the images are really nice,plants look super healthy and its turned into a proper stunner,
> 
> great work,
> john.


Cheers John, I think they were F9 as I didnt have the flash over the tank at that point.  the others are F16


----------



## Barbapappa

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

Just red this topic and am stunned! The first few pics made me doubt the outcome but boy was I wrong! Thumbs up!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

thanks barbapappa and welcome to the forum too


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

I spent last night doing the pictures from IAPLC comp.  Not completely happy with them but I think its the best I could get for now.

I used two white foam baord reflectors balanced on the front and back of the tank to make a triagle from the side.  In this I had the solar 1 running as well as two flashes on both sides.

The shot was taken at 17mm on a full frame camera for all those lovers/haters of UWA   

I had a problem with the dark area at the bottom left as the ferns shade the rock from the light/flash but Ill just have to live with that and learn for the next scape.

I had a god with a hairdryer this time as the flat calm of the water surface was too reflective so the ripples mashed that up a bit.

I also tookt he picture in a dark room, put on my black coat so there were no reflections and also turned off the co2 all day and only turned the light on 1 hour before I took the photos so as to reduce pearling.  The glass was cleaned of any algae with a tetratec glass scraper and toothbrush three days before

I only wish I could post the picture


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: 90x45x45cm - The Unknown*

I only wish you could post the picture too


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

ive just had my EI dry salts order despatched from fluidsensor so looking forward to see how it does on this tank as im about to run out of TPN+


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

EI kit arrived today so ive mixed up 2l of macro and trace with 90ml going in per day!

Im looking forward to trying out EI.  Ive got a few ideas brewing for the next scape in here too with the IAPLC photo out of the way 

This is the tank at the moment. Eek at my filthy pipes!!


----------



## Tom

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Looks nice Stu - any chance of a front-on shot? I know you can't show the actual final one. 

Tom


----------



## bigmatt

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Eeek indeed ....it looks awful 
Beautiful mate - could you do us a "context shot" as well, to show us how it sits in the room?
Loving it...
Matt


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

thanks both   Ill try and get a shot of it thsi week from across the room.  Will have to tidy my computer desk first though as its a tip!  (and the pipes are clean now by the way   )


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

It's absolutely bloody fantastic.


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> EI kit arrived today so ive mixed up 2l of macro and trace with 90ml going in per day!



What are you using as a container for your mix Stu? I'm wanting to increase the amount of mix I make as the 500ml bottles don't really last that long...


----------



## orchid

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> EI kit arrived today so ive mixed up 2l of macro and trace with 90ml going in per day!
> 
> Im looking forward to trying out EI.  Ive got a few ideas brewing for the next scape in here too with the IAPLC photo out of the way
> 
> This is the tank at the moment. Eek at my filthy pipes!!





just like a lot your shots and thanks a lto for tank setup!!!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> It's absolutely bloody fantastic.


thanks morgan 



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EI kit arrived today so ive mixed up 2l of macro and trace with 90ml going in per day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using as a container for your mix Stu? I'm wanting to increase the amount of mix I make as the 500ml bottles don't really last that long...
Click to expand...

I had 4 emplty bottles of 500ml TPN so ive done two mixes in those.  As you say 90ml per day wont last long so I may try and double the dose next time so im putting in 45ml each day instead.


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Bobtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EI kit arrived today so ive mixed up 2l of macro and trace with 90ml going in per day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using as a container for your mix Stu? I'm wanting to increase the amount of mix I make as the 500ml bottles don't really last that long...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had 4 emplty bottles of 500ml TPN so ive done two mixes in those.  As you say 90ml per day wont last long so I may try and double the dose next time so im putting in 45ml each day instead.
Click to expand...


I always seem to have some undissolved crystals left over when mixing the suggested into 500ml! Atm I'm using deionised water in the mix, are you just using tap water?


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

i used RO water but I boiled it then added the salts so they disolved better.  they seem to still be disolved in the TPN bottles (i think!)


----------



## Bobtastic

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Cheers Stu, you pre-empted my next question about heating. I'll heat the water up a bit next time.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Cheers Stu, you pre-empted my next question about heating. I'll heat the water up a bit next time.


No probs Bob.  Im assuming it is ok to heat the water as ive not read any different but I am new to EI


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Some small updates on the tank.  

Now that the photos have been done for IAPLC im just growing out the tank now till the next re-scape which will probably be after the wedding photog season in november ish.  Ive got a few ideas for a new scape, hopefully something different again and Id like to use the manzi ive had for ages!

I changed over to EI from TPN+ about a month ago and at the moment it seems really promising.  I also dropped down the flow to just the ex1200 through the lily and the hydor has been out of the tank since the IAPLC deadline.

Here are some new shots of the tank. excuse the floating pot of glosso in the background!


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

closeup of the HC and ferns


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Rasboras in the tank


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

some ricacardia sunbathing in the prime growing spot on the lava.  Im growing it on to go in my nano


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Im growing on the sp japan that ben sent me so should be able to send some around in a few months. (sp japan is on the bottom)


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Flash setup for the shots - 580exii on a gorilla pod fired remotely and a lastolite tri-grip to diffuse the light


90x45x45cm planted tank - flash setup by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## chump54

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

lush, green and great depth. very nice indeed. good luck with the IAPLC. 

Chris


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

thanks chump. dunno how it will do as i noticed a few faults with it when i took the final picture as the bottom left cliff is very dark and devoid of plants


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Very nice indeed stu.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Stunning tank Stu, could never imagined it to turn out like this from the start, great work and good luck in the competition


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

thanks mark and paulo :0  yes i didnt envision it quite this grown in as it looks like the back of an overgrown garden at the moment!  I had a look back at the startup pics and it does look coral sea uber bare! its amazing how the green takes over over time


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

by the way, could anybody confirm to me what moss this is in the bottom middle of the picture above the hydrocoytyl?

looks like maybe xmas??


90x45x45cm planted tank by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> by the way, could anybody confirm to me what moss this is in the bottom middle of the picture above the hydrocoytyl?


Looks like Spiky moss to me!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

cool thanks paulo, i thought it might be xmas as it looked like an xmas tree fallen down


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> cool thanks paulo, i thought it might be xmas as it looked like an xmas tree fallen down


I could be wrong


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Thats xmass moos Stue.

The scape has gone bonkers pal, real wild. Its a shame you cant see the rock work.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

cheers mr G   It has gone a bit mental but its had a wee trim since then.  its waiting on its re-scape


----------



## flygja

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

Xmas moss is a little more droopy I think. It's got the shape of spiky, but fronds are a bit small. They're usually a brighter green. I'd say they're Java moss.


----------



## andyh

*Re: 90x45x45cm - Unknown Valley*

xmas moss! 

Tank is looking sweet, the overgrown looks very natural.


----------



## Stu Worrall

I didn't do so well with mine as I got lower than last years 544 although I seem the favour the 500's!   

#557 - The Unknown Valley


The Unknown Valley Stu Worrall - 90x45x45c IAPLC 2011 - #577 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## flygja

Awww... the ferns overwhelmed the beautiful rockwork. Congrats on your placing!


----------



## Stu Worrall

This tank is now stripped down after the weekend.  Took ages to take all the ferns off the lava as they'd embedded themselves in the rocks plus catching shrimp is a pain.  Will try the bottle trap method next time.

Its currently empty with 30kg of dragon stone and manzi wood waiting to go in it   formulated a planting plan and design for it with gaz from green machine last week (thanks gaz) so ive got a good idea what im doing with it.  

Also picked up a bag of bonsai pummice from my local bonsai supplier yesterday which will be used for banking in the back in nets.  Just need some more nile sand but TGM are closed today


----------



## darren636

a really enjoyable tank. Your fish are boraras sp  Thailand?


----------



## Stu Worrall

darren636 said:
			
		

> a really enjoyable tank. Your fish are boraras sp  Thailand?


thanks darren. as far as I know they are Rasbora Maculata from a maidenhead sote.  Havent heard of sp Thailand before


----------



## mitchelllawson

Looks fantastic mate!


----------

